# Motivation to keep my head in the game



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

So, I made an iPod playlist called "Motivation" full of songs that keep my head in the game towards reconciliation (if it happens...). It really helps in pulling out past positive feelings as it reminds me of good times we've had, going back 15 years! It definitely helps chip away at the negativity and pushes me forward.

Of course, I'm continuing IC, MC, and parts of 180 (hard to do the full 180 with kids in the picture). I've read a zillion books, too. It's amazing how much can change intrinsically over just a short amount of time. It's only been 2 1/2 months, but I am feeling really good, with some lows of course, but that's to be expected, right? I still want to take it VERY slow. 

What else is everyone doing to help move towards reconciliation?


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Talking, spend lots of time together, going to IC and MC. Mostly staying physically busy helps.


----------

